# What do you want for Xmas?



## Rob Fisher

Vape or non-vape gear! What's on your Santa List?

For me, it's a pair of Apple Home Pod Mini's!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Nothing material this year. All I want is to be able to switch off my laptop for a week at least and spend quality time with my wife and son. Working from home since March has taken its toll. There are benefits like no traffic and working in shorts but the extra hours that are demanded from you is just not worth it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Apparently I don't want anything, SWAMBO keeps on reminding me that I got everything I could ever want or need the day I married her?


But if I "did" have a Wishlist, it might include something like this:






But I don't have said Wishlist and require nothing...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Apparently I don't want anything, SWAMBO keeps on reminding me that I got everything I could ever want or need the day I married her?
> 
> 
> But if I "did" have a Wishlist, it might include something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't have said Wishlist and require nothing...


They all do think the same!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

I have a bush trip planned, leaving on Jan 01. It is for my mates 25 th wedding anniversary and he is taking his three daughters, 22, 17, 12. 

All I want is to see their faces when they get to see what is on their bucket list. That will make my Xmas time special.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac

Peace and quiet. Working night shift that day and want a quiet night.

Reactions: Like 14 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

I'd like a pajama day, sitting quietly on the deck with a book. That will be my gift to myself.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mr. B

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape or non-vape gear! What's on your Santa List?
> 
> For me, it's a pair of Apple Home Pod Mini's!
> View attachment 214179


I only have one thing on my list: @Rob Fisher 's vape collection

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cornelius

Can't really say I want anything. Been a hectic year so some peace and quiet will do just fine.

But if I have to give a wish list...
Would not mind 1 of these, the atomizer is a winner!




And or one of these as mine is a bit worn now.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

Nothing ... i am content

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cornelius said:


> Can't really say I want anything. Been a hectic year so some peace and quiet will do just fine.
> 
> But if I have to give a wish list...
> Would not mind 1 of these, the atomizer is a winner!
> 
> View attachment 214213



@Cornelius I just got a call from Santa and he has an Argus Kit for you. PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will pass it onto Santa.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 19


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> @Cornelius I just got a call from Santa and he has an Argus Kit for you. PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will pass it onto Santa.
> View attachment 214217


Legend!

Reactions: Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RynoP

After a year of losing everything and my whole life changing(atleast rebuilding already). wel peace and quiet sounds great.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Want a billet box and a reo lol. And peace by the surf with my rod in my hand this is my time of the year to go fishing so looking forward to that let's hope no lock down is coming cause I need my time with my rod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD

THE REAPER said:


> Want a billet box and a reo lol. And peace by the surf with my rod in my hand this is my time of the year to go fishing so looking forward to that let's hope no lock down is coming cause I need my time with my rod.


I think I may have something to keep you company whilst fishing. Santa will be in touch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

For Xmas I want next year please.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> For Xmas I want next year please.



I'm joking. Always wanted to come up with an original 2020 joke

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Spongebob

Hmmm a lost vape gemini hybrid?  Kidding, just being alive and healthy as well as the family, blessed beyond measure 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> @Cornelius I just got a call from Santa and he has an Argus Kit for you. PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will pass it onto Santa.
> View attachment 214217


@Rob Fisher - hats off to you Sir , always the Gentleman.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius

Rob Fisher said:


> @Cornelius I just got a call from Santa and he has an Argus Kit for you. PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will pass it onto Santa.
> View attachment 214217



Jeez Skipper, I really appreciate it! You are a true legend and I think from the forum as a whole we owe you so much! 
Will be in touch! 

PS: If I can pass on anything to anyone I will gladly do it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

It’s been a tough year, so some rest will be welcome, and a better next year so I can keep on doing my own thing, I do benefit from the flexibility of choosing the hours sometimes. But more so for Locust 1 to find employment, and for Locust 2 to start his 3rd and last year of studies.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## RynoP

Wel after a very tough year I am rewarded with this job.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

All I want for Xmas is World Peace and a cure for Covid-19.... no wait, this is not a beauty pageant.... as "what I need" and "what I want" are leap years apart I can actually honestly say that through all that 2020 has dealt I came out the other side in one piece and just hope the year continues this way for me... as long as I have my wife and kids, a good looking tasty vape in the one hand and a scotch-on-the-rocks in the other, Xmas will be just perfect! I've had Xmas a couple of times over already this year, someone else deserves something nice!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER

BioHAZarD said:


> I think I may have something to keep you company whilst fishing. Santa will be in touch.


Thank you Santa true legend and always kind can't say thank you enough I got a tree up for you lol.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

You are all such exemplary human beings.. Love, peace, happiness... I also want those things, but daddy really wants-to-need a water sharpener... I'm going to be selfish like that

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I'm with @Dela Rey Steyn ... You guys are indeed a bunch of exemplary human beings, and I too wish you all Peace, Love, Happiness, Good Health and Wealth for Christmas and the New year ... God knows we all need that and some after this fiasco of a year ... I can only pray that 2021 brings some normality back into all our lives.
As to my wants, weeeeeeell ... I've set my sights on a Fatality M25, lets see if Father Christmas' lil' Elves can machine one up in a month an' a bit, failing which ... another wonderful peaceful Christmas day with my family will do me just fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## CJB85

I managed to earn a full salary all through this chaotic year, I’m good in terms of Xmas for a few years.
All I want this year is for my wife to feel somewhat less anxious.
If we are playing the “notes to santa” game though, I would probably have put on an Ether, or an Odin 100, or just the time to get back into archery.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Asterix

Aaah, Christmas! I just want family around, but video calls will have to suffice this year. It will be the first time in 19 years that I won’t be spending the season with my son. He’s studying (and swimming) in Florida. A college mate’s family in New Jersey will have the pleasure of his company this Christmas.

H̵m̵m̵,̵ ̵I̵ ̵m̵a̵y̵ ̵h̵a̵v̵e̵ ̵t̵o̵ ̵c̵o̵n̵s̵o̵l̵e̵ ̵m̵y̵s̵e̵l̵f̵ ̵w̵i̵t̵h̵ ̵a̵n̵o̵t̵h̵e̵r̵ ̵G̵r̵u̵s̵.̵ Nah... I think I’m good. Might ask Santa for a new mod for my wife though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Rob Fisher said:


> @Cornelius I just got a call from Santa and he has an Argus Kit for you. PM me your name, address, postal code and cell number and I will pass it onto Santa.
> View attachment 214217



What a fantastic gesture, very well played Sir.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## einad5

I would ask santa for a for a DNA color screen, but the South African elves are out of stock, so I guess some mod like the Grus or Aegis max until I can fix my Paranormal

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## LeislB

Very decent wishlists here. I have my eye on a Vandy Vape Pulse V2 squonk mod so that I can enjoy my RDA's. Battling with dripping, I don't think it's for me. 

We'll be at home this Christmas, I hope it's just me and my little family sharing the day together. Also my husband's Bday of Christmas day so need to plan something special.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## CJB85

LeislB said:


> Very decent wishlists here. I have my eye on a Vandy Vape Pulse V2 squonk mod so that I can enjoy my RDA's. Battling with dripping, I don't think it's for me.
> 
> We'll be at home this Christmas, I hope it's just me and my little family sharing the day together. Also my husband's Bday of Christmas day so need to plan something special.


When you plan that something special, remember that thus little dude sees all...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MeirTaitz

All I want is to get the maximum flavour from what I currently have haha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spongebob

Seeing we're joking around, how bout this  I should stay of pinterest 
























Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> Seeing we're joking around, how bout this  I should stay of pinterest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Your first three pics gave me fomo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spongebob

Resistance said:


> Your first three pics gave me fomo!


That Sirius and SBody 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> That Sirius and SBody
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Siriusly
These three

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Spongebob

Resistance said:


> View attachment 214321
> View attachment 214322
> View attachment 214323
> 
> Siriusly
> These three


Now where is Santa when you need him to see 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Devon Strydom

A MIXX or something really special like a Aspen Mod Co Monark

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ

Up back in Jhb, back to freshwater fishing.

Santa has a list of a bait runner, as it is alot easier landing a fish with than using my nighthawk- my fishing buddy is my 6 year old daughter so not much help landing big ones there

And a bass setup! Loaned one from my cousin as the two of us spent 2 hours at the lake a couple of months ago. Sooo much fun! There are some great spots here I need to explore

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Spongebob said:


> Now where is Santa when you need him to see
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


I don't want it. I'm good,but my stomach turned a few times.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Let's see if @3avape get this in stock in time for ''Christmas box to self ''
Mechlyfe Paramour SBS Box Mod
@KZOR had one on ''WING IT'' Thursday nite and major FOMO kicked in.




On pre order end Nov for $46

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Devon Strydom

ARYANTO said:


> Let's see if @3avape get this in stock in time for ''Christmas box to self ''
> Mechlyfe Paramour SBS Box Mod
> @KZOR had one on ''WING IT'' Thursday nite and major FOMO kicked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On pre order end Nov for $46



Now that’s a sexy SBS

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

O.K. changed my mind. I'll see if I can save up for one

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> Let's see if @3avape get this in stock in time for ''Christmas box to self ''
> Mechlyfe Paramour SBS Box Mod
> @KZOR had one on ''WING IT'' Thursday nite and major FOMO kicked in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On pre order end Nov for $46


Have you ordered already?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO

CJB85 said:


> Have you ordered already?


waiting for payday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

ARYANTO said:


> waiting for payday


Give me a shout before you do, I may join you and we can split shipping?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

CJB85 said:


> Give me a shout before you do, I may join you and we can split shipping?




 and that boys and girls is how the making of a group buy starts...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## CJB85

DarthBranMuffin said:


> and that boys and girls is how the making of a group buy starts...


As long as I don’t have to run the next one!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I want absolutely nothing. Me and my kids have a roof over our head and food on the table.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

2 Braaibroodjies

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> I want absolutely nothing. Me and my kids have a roof over our head and food on the table.


I have had almost absolutely nothing almost whole year. It's overrated.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You are all such exemplary human beings.. Love, peace, happiness... I also want those things, but daddy really wants-to-need a water sharpener... I'm going to be selfish like that





https://www.toolcraft.co.za/product...tvwGmHJe73X_MBv9IgAowm8ct_WyuwE4aAs1YEALw_wcB
https://www.google.co.za/shopping/p...424355777,prmr:1,pid:4274586279424355777,cs:1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

Just this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER

CJB85 said:


> Just this...
> 
> View attachment 215295


Or this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CJB85

THE REAPER said:


> Or this.
> View attachment 215297


Not for me thanks... compound bows ftw... now I just need to find the R31 000 to buy it and another R10 000-ish to kit it out!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MRHarris1

The few goodies I would have asked Santa for if it was possible, would have been for a KSL Box S, Intake MTL RTA (Silver and Black). 

But this time of the year finances get tough with two Daughters birthdays a week apart from each other. Then Santa also has to come and visit them. 

Then of course there is the new school year coming up so it's stationery to be bought and my youngest first school uniform with everything that it entails. 

So my wish will really be only to have quality time with the wife and kids and a break from stress and free from work. And then lastly a wonderful Christmas for everyone on the forum.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

So much that I'd like for Xmas, but I know the difference between LIKE and NEED.

So for Black Friday I concentrated on concentrates  that will help me reduce my monthly juice budget.

A few years ago, I really, really, really liked the LostVape Therion but in Silver with ALL carbon fiber (not the one with the wood insert)

So, if I had to select something for Xmas, it would be a really nice mod and the only one that seems to tickle my fancy atm is the LostVape Grus (also in silver and carbon fiber).
Yes, I have seen the special @Sir Vape is having on this mod - a really great price.



...........



.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

Having not been able to take leave for over a year now due to some bug doing the rounds and it doesn't look like it will happen for at least the next 3 months, all I want for Christmas is a nap that lasts longer then 6 hours.

But it looks more likely that I will have to work Christmas weekend as well. So there goes that wish. Fml

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

Stranger said:


> I have a bush trip planned, leaving on Jan 01. It is for my mates 25 th wedding anniversary and he is taking his three daughters, 22, 17, 12.
> 
> All I want is to see their faces when they get to see what is on their bucket list. That will make my Xmas time special.



2020 still being evil. My mates (the wife) got T boned on Sunday. Luckily they were in a Trailblazer that took the hit well and no major injuries. They all walked away. Waiting to see what the fate of the Trailblazer is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

THE REAPER said:


> Or this.
> View attachment 215297


I found the exit from the rabbit hole and wouldn’t you know it, it was in my garage all along. Archer’s Edge breathed some new life into it with a service and I treated myself with a new release. Christmas is all wrapped up for me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

CJB85 said:


> I found the exit from the rabbit hole and wouldn’t you know it, it was in my garage all along. Archer’s Edge breathed some new life into it with a service and I treated myself with a new release. Christmas is all wrapped up for me.
> View attachment 215560
> View attachment 215561


Looks awesome bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

THE REAPER said:


> Looks awesome bud.


 The bow is 10 years old, but still a monster.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER

CJB85 said:


> The bow is 10 years old, but still a monster.


And it doesn't look that age at all the arrows might be a bit rusty lol when it hits the target you just see a dust cloud hahahaha. It's a great thing to have awesome.one day when I grow up lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> 2020 still being evil. My mates (the wife) got T boned on Sunday. Luckily they were in a Trailblazer that took the hit well and no major injuries. They all walked away. Waiting to see what the fate of the Trailblazer is.


Sorry bro. Hope they all get well soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

CJB85 said:


> The bow is 10 years old, but still a monster.





I see the price is still on the packaging.
Was it really R2820 10 years ago ?
Just imagine all the vape gear you could have bought for that price.

.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

ddk1979 said:


> I see the price is still on the packaging.
> Was it really R2820 10 years ago ?
> Just imagine all the vape gear you could have bought for that price.
> 
> .


Haha, no! The release was bought today (and it was a pretty budget option, top releases cost around 6k). The bow is 10 years old and cost around 9k when I bought it. It was the 2010 Flagship from bowtech and comparatively, the 2020 Flagship is 31k with no sight, arrow rest, or stabilizer on. I really feel sorry for guys trying to get into gear now. If you want top gear, a new setup will cost 50k without blinking... the scary part is that it is still significantly cheaper than trying to get into mountain biking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Well, this just has to go on the list doesn't it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger

Oohhh airflyers

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Well, this just has to go on the list doesn't it?



Only problem is... you can only use it once a year for one day!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Only problem is... you can only use it once a year for one day!


@AKS can fix that for you. He's a Leatherman!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## AKS

Resistance said:


> @AKS can fix that for you. He's a Leatherman!


No no,steer clear of that AKS character. He cannot be trusted.Fixing things that ain’t broke & fiddling with things to breaking point!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

AKS said:


> No no,steer clear of that AKS character. He cannot be trusted.Fixing things that ain’t broke & fiddling with things to breaking point!


That's how we all learnt that didn't want to waste our parents hard earned cash.
You got skills, flaunt it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85

Stranger said:


> Oohhh airflyers

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## adriaanh

CJB85 said:


> Give me a shout before you do, I may join you and we can split shipping?


Inkd Vapor has stock arriving in the next few days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NOOB

Real eager to get my hands on a Billet Box at some point, but they're as scarce as hen's teeth. 

More importantly, I really just want to have my family around the same table on Xmas day, so I'm hoping that people behave and that the numbers will start to come down to prevent Squirrel from putting us in another lockdown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## LeislB

Found this so funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

I think Father Christmas went on lockdown before us. This year I'll wish for world peace.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

